# Another Pro Wings install question



## Woodland (Sep 17, 2005)

My pro wings came in the mail last week but I haven't had a chance to put them on yet. In looking over the installation instructions (you know that paper with the words and diagrams on it!) I see that there are two pin brackets on either side of the plow blade that will overhang slightly. If I plow without the wings on, are these pin brackets likely to get ripped off? I'm only planning on using the wings on 1, maybe 2 properties and plowing the rest with just the straight blade.

Also, as a curiosity, warning says don't travel with the pro wings on, anybody here take them off after each plow. I don't see many people around here with them on so I'm not sure if people around here don't use them or they take them off when driving.


----------



## Get Plowed (Nov 2, 2003)

I put wings on this year and have plowed twice with them. I love them. I do have a couple of properties that are too narrow for the wings. I have not had any problems with the brackets. I think that they are mounted high enough that they will not catch anything. Good luck.


----------



## nosweat (Nov 25, 2005)

woodland,

I have pro-wings and leave them on while driving short distances, If you need to angle your plow while driving I would suggest removing them as they can hang very close to the ground.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

No, they will not catch on anything. But i'll tell you once you plow with them you will never want to plow without them. As far as taking them off in transport, I've never removed my for transport, leave them on.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

For installation purposes, make sure you have a 1 1/8" Bi-Metal hole saw, and a 3/4" Step drill bit. The step drill bit makes a much cleaner cut than the hole saw and you can use it for both the 3/8" and 3/4" holes.

Unless you plow along side a building at 1 1/2" away from your blade(and if you do you are either an idiot or REALLY good) the brackets hanging off the side will pose no threat.

At night I leave them on, during the day it depends. My blade width with them on is almost 10' and I drive through some city neighborhood with parked cars and oncoming traffic --not a good combination unless I like to play Russian roulette.

Get them on ASAP, by far the best dollar for dollar investment for your rig ever.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Also, we just weld ours on. It's just so much easier, and you never have to mess with them. (The brackets).


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

We weld our brackets also. We tried the bolts, they came loose or broke. Drill the hole for the center pin first..........Measure a minimun of twice and drill once.......This hole MUST be in the right place. I next hold the hinge brackets in place with vice grips or clamps........make sure everything lines up, pivots, goes on and off nce, then I weld them up. As far as driving with them........I never take them off. I would never plow again without them.


----------



## Ian (Jan 8, 2005)

Get them on. I don't know of a better upgrade that works as well as a set of wings. I haven't taken them off yet and my width is just over 9ft installed.


----------

